# Station Masters House - Jan 2015



## Arcaned (Jan 16, 2015)

*We originally went to explore the DRI but had no success due to fencing and security! Thinking of other places we could go so that our journey was not wasted, I remembered a place which is close to home so we headed off there. I am unable to obtain any information regarding the building other than it was a station masters house which is located on Langwith Maltings, Langwith, Nottinghamshire. It seems to be a 4 bedroomed house with a kitchen, dining room and living room. Most of the house has been vandalised and used as a dumping ground. The upstairs access has been partly removed as you will see from the photos but you can still gain access with some minor climbing skills. If anyone knows more about this building, please share as I am interested to know it's history.

The well known Master's house for the long defunct Langwith Halt Station was built by the Midland Railway on its Nottingham Midland to Worksop line. The line and station were closed to passengers in 1964. The line was reopened in 1998 as the Robin Hood Line but the station was not reopened, the community being better served by a wholly new structure half a mile to the North, called Langwith-Whaley Thorns. [Thanks to Dirus_Strictus for the extra information]

Unfortunately I was using my phone to get some snaps so the quality is not brilliant so we decided to take another trip here to get some better quality photographs.*





















































































































http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/Ant_Sykes/library/Station Masters House


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2015)

From the outside shot it looks good, it's a shame it been trashed inside, Thanks


----------



## Arcaned (Jan 16, 2015)

The garden is just as bad, people have been fly tipping. It's a real shame and I cant understand why they have took up all the floorboards in 2 of the rooms. I would like to find out when it was last occupied and some more history as a few people have mentioned the image of the face so it could possibly be haunted aswell.


----------



## Trudger (Jan 18, 2015)

Can't see womans face or dog, give me a clue...
Where abouts is this house? It's lovely !


----------



## Arcaned (Jan 19, 2015)

Trudger said:


> Can't see womans face or dog, give me a clue...
> Where abouts is this house? It's lovely !



We managed to get back to this place last night and the photo which I swore I could see a womans face is the way the light reflects of the wallpaper. A bit of a shame but at least I managed to grab a better set of photos this time round. 

I'm unsure of the forum terms as to whether I'm allowed to give the location? 

We will be going to another 2 locations sometime this week and one of them hasn't been put on here yet so I will try to get a good write up for it and some history if I can.


----------



## krela (Jan 19, 2015)

It's entirely up to you how much information you give out about the location. The only rule is that people can't ask for it if it's not given.


----------



## Arcaned (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you for the heads up krela. I am happy to give more information on the location if other people would like to go and explore.

The house is located on Langwith Maltings, Langwith. I managed to find a couple of photo's while doing some research of the building and this is one showing how the area and house used to look. Everything else seems to have been demolished.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 19, 2015)

I had a look in here sometime ago....looks intresting from a distance...shame it's wrecked....good first post pal.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 19, 2015)

The well known Master's house for the long defunct Langwith Halt Station.

The station was built by the Midland Railway on its Nottingham Midland to Worksop line. The line and station were closed to passengers in 1964. The line was reopened in 1998 as the Robin Hood Line but the station was not reopened, the community being better served by a wholly new structure half a mile to the North, called Langwith-Whaley Thorns.

As for the Poster's question re 'people dying in the property' - Just remember that any old dwelling will have had somebody die in it, most likely many more than one. In those far off days it was the usual thing to be born and die at home or in one's lodgings - dying in hospital or a care home is more a product of the modern post 1946 world of social reform. 

We are fortunate to have very detailed records for all the residents of our terrace of 200 plus year old weavers' cottages - the statistics for deaths of residents makes for sad reading as there are so many young children recorded. However, the only indication of these deaths is our records and the burial records - no ghosts or other signs!


----------



## Arcaned (Jan 19, 2015)

I have edited the thread and updated it with some of your information Dirus_Strictus, thank you for some more background information on the building as i have had no success during my research.


----------



## zoe2104 (Jan 20, 2015)

We had a walk past here not long ago, we live a 10min walk up the road in Upper Langwith. My partner has lived in Upper Langwith for the past 20yrs and thinks it was last lived in, in 2010. Its not a long time for it to look in this sorry state inside! Lovely house though, would also like to know more if anyone has any information.

http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/stations/scarcliffe.html

The above link suggests the house could have been built around 1897?

EDIT: I missheard my partner.. he said he believed its been lived in 'in the last 10 years', not in 2010.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 20, 2015)

zoe2104 said:


> My partner has lived in Upper Langwith for the past 20yrs and thinks it was last lived in, in 2010. Its not a long time for it to look in this sorry state inside!
> link suggests the house could have been built around 1897?



One needs to differentiate between the various bits of early Railway around there. The early coal mines caused horrendous subsidence during early construction works. This bit of line opened in 1875 and seemingly the Station House could have been built as early as 1872 or as late as 1877.

As for the present interior state of the property - You always have to look at the state of physical repair at the time a property was last occupied. This and the amount of vandalism/theft of valuable scrap will always determine how quickly a property's interior deteriorates. Obviously here all the copper wiring has gone and somebody has 'reclaimed' all the nice old, thick sectioned upper floor boards. Up stairs flooring always seems to be less hacked about and if one is restoring an old house using old, but good condition boards, saves you having to pack up crap modern boarding in order to get an even floor. Thus old, unmolested floor boarding is a valuable commodity.


----------

